# Buffalo Ears 101



## Reiko (Mar 9, 2013)

The other day our Bingo-Lo Buffalo Ears arrived.

Thanks to this thread for information.

Zuki never had these before. In fact, we've never given either of our dogs other animals' ears, if I recall correctly.

Zuki erratically, vigorously chews on the edges, but then he just "hangs out" with it. He may not know it's edible. He holds on to it, so that Mochi doesn't steal it.

(Mochi-Bichon on the other hand has enthusiastically chewed and consumed his piece.)

I'm curious as to how others use their buffalo ears.


Do your poodles/dogs chew them and ingest them, or just chew them?
Especially if you have an MPoo or TPoo, do you cut them up and give them smaller pieces (say a half or quarter of the original) to gnaw on, or a whole ear?
If you offer a whole ear, do you let them consume the whole thing in one sitting, or take it away after awhile?
Is it OK to consume the ones with numbers tattooed on them?
Do you always supervise them when chewing on these? Do you feel comfortable leaving them to chew on them when you leave?

I cut up the ears into halves but I think that's still too big. Probably a quarter would be better. My husband and I were both amazed at how giant they are!

I got these to "upgrade" their chews from previous dental chews. These ears seem more natural and last longer. Generally, I've been comfortable leaving the dental chews with the dogs when I leave as I've never encountered any problems. I guess I'll continue to observe how our dogs use the ears for awhile.

I do try to brush their teeths weekly, but I'm hoping these will help clean up their teeths.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I've been giving Molly buffalo ears since she was a puppy and we've never had a problem. Molly gets the whole ear to chew on as she likes, and since she is not a vociferous chewer, they tend to last her several days. She gnaws on them, and as the part she is gnawing on becomes soft she then consumes it. I throw them away when they get too raunchy looking and then replace it with another type of chew like a bully stick or a trachea. Her absolute favorite chew is called a 'Buffalo California Roll' by Canine Caviar but she only get them occasionally as they really, really, STINK!!!LOL!

Molly & her Buffalo Ear;











P.S. I've never gotten one with a tattoo on it.......that's kinda gross!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Are pig ears okay too ?


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Dechi said:


> Are pig ears okay too ?


Dechi, pig ears are ok but they are higher in fat. When I do give Molly one it is usually the 'sliced' ones since they are a smaller serving! I have to watch Molly's weight as she has a tendency to gain quickly!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Those look like cow ears to me, not Buffalo ears. Buffalo ears are distinctly more yellow in color. Also that packaging does not look like the Bingo-Lo buffalo ear packaging I have gotten many times.

I prefer buffalo ears because they are lean. I somehow ended up with a bag up pig's ears and actually threw them away because I thought they were way too fatty.

Lily and Peeves invariably finish their ears in about half an hour. Javelin is more like Molly. If I don't scoop his up when I get home and let him out fo the kitchen, Peeves swoops in and steals what is left.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

How often do you give them as chew treats? A few times a week? Once a week? Or as a very special treat?


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Mfmst I give them usually 2x per week, alternating with salmon skins and some healthy cookies in a puzzle ball on the four days per week that I work outside of the house and leave them behind. They have cleaned some significant staining off Lily's teeth.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I always have bullies and trachea available for Swizzle. He occasionally gets duck and chicken feet (yum) and raw chicken bone every other day.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

CT Girl said:


> I always have bullies and trachea available for Swizzle. He occasionally gets duck and chicken feet (yum) and raw chicken bone every other day.



Nice to hear from you.


----------

